# So I got my valentines present early!



## Fight4light (Feb 9, 2014)

My boyfriend couldn't stand it and wait another day. This is what he got me:



















It's a giant round hedgehog from squishables.com!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Waahaha cute., congrats!


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

*Cute*

I have the same one! Got it for Christmas and named it Rolo! You have a sweet bf. =]


----------



## Fight4light (Feb 9, 2014)

Aether said:


> I have the same one! Got it for Christmas and named it Rolo! You have a sweet bf. =]


I do have a sweet bf! I named my squishable Sir Quillington Von Hedgeworth.


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

*Welcome to the 2014 Hedchi Olympics!*

Hi! I thought it might be fun to create some Olympic games for our Hedgies to commemerate the Olympics. Please post any crazy things that your hedgies do that we could turn into an event! For example:
The fleece slolam; How long after you put the fleece in your hedgies pigloo does he re-arrange it?
The paper towel bi-athalon; Does your hedgies run on his wheel then drag his paper towel from his litter pan around his cage, then run on the wheel again?
Syncronised self- anointing: can you play music or choreograph a dance to your hedgies crazed self-anointing?
Feel free to add your games and make comments! This should be fun.


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

sorry to post this on your thread, I swear I started a new thread, I don't know how it got here!!


----------



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

AWH! I got the same one too from my Bf last year for my birthday! Juliet likes to push it around with her noseon the ground, its so cute i named it Romeo;D


----------



## jersmith (Feb 15, 2014)

looks so fluppy i should've get one of these


----------

